# Epson Rd 1 "amazed" !



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Played with one yesterday . Nice Voigtlander lens .

Ok , its a old camera with 6milion pixs etc

But bloody hell.....the files are amazing and i have yet to see better colours from any camera including a Leica M9 !

I was shocked at how good the pics are . Destroys my old LC1 etc and D300, D3 for image quality . Ok ..ISO etc is limited, but i am still amazed

crap menu system and button control though !


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

had a play with a Fuji X100 Pro today

no way would i buy one ! it feels like a empty fag packet . compared to the Epson, its pathetic on the quality of build etc and the lens looks so wrong


----------

